

Oculus Rift runs out of resources, temporarily ceases production - kleiba
http://www.geek.com/games/oculus-rift-runs-out-of-resources-temporarily-ceases-production-1585587/

======
seannaM
I think the title used on the site is purposefully misleading/attention
grabbing: "Runs out of parts" would be more accurate and fits the language
used on the site.

